# Aeroboard - Aerodorm Board - Any experience



## DazzaMazza (14 Oct 2010)

Hi all,
Im looking at replacing 50 mm of rockwool in my sunroom roof with 100 ml of higher performing insulation. One of the companies I have been in touch with recommended the aeroboard product over kingspan as it fitted better between rafters and could be cut tighter around cables etc.

The product is aeroboards aerodorm platinum. [broken link removed] (Im not affiliated with these guys!)

Anyway the product looks good but I had not heard of it until now and Im still leaning towards something like kingspan. Any feedback or experiences welcomed?

Thanks

D


----------



## Sandals (9 Nov 2010)

Just wondering how you got on with this.

We have just insulated the attic properly after five years and the effect is amazing.

We have a sunroom and its very usable except around 7 pm onwards on a very cold night, fully usable during summer. 

We have a layer of pink fiberglass (no idea how thick but imagine around 100mm) stuffed between rafters and tongue and groove strips on top of it, this sheeting was applied before the plaster and so sheeting is caught inside plaster where the sunroom meets the gable of the house. Also def drafts where plaster meets tongue and groove.

For this reason i feel to apply some thing like you have said and a brand new ceiling would be better and seal it up properly. 

The sunroom is 290cm x 160cm x 160cm x 160cm and 290cm again measuring the windows so good roof size. 

Cheers for any help/advise anyone.


----------



## DazzaMazza (14 Nov 2010)

*No info as yet*

Im afraid I have no experiences from others as of yet. However I have done a bit of reading and the ceiling insulation looks good.
A builder I spoke to said that the use of rockwool in pitched ceiling spaces was  bad idea as it tends to slip and compress after a few years and is prone to dampness.

For a 16x12 conservatory, the estimated costs for doing the ceiling only is probably in and around the 2k mark. My problem is compounded by the fact that the genius who originally built the sun room put no insulation on the dwarf walls or walls between windows so I may need to get that done was well. Its about 30% of the wall surface (70% windows). Between removing the existing ceiling and insulation, re-insulating and skimming and replacing the current internal plaster boarded walls with skimmed insulated boards, I'm looking at a cost of 4k. A lot to end up with the same room, only a few degrees warmer.

D


----------



## Sandals (16 Nov 2010)

Thanks DazzaMazza for your reply, 

Our sunrooom is the one with all windows so only walls under the windows and a slate roof.

My issue is the solid fuel range is in the kitchen and we have the second sitting room off the kitchen in the sunroom. The minute we need to start putting on the stove the sunroom gets left up so I feel its a pure waste of good heat from the range travelling into the sunroom.

We're looking into getting a full glass wall with doors to separate the sunroom from the house and also adding insulation about 500cm in from the main wall of the house outwards creating like a step effect in the timber ceiling ensuring all the little drafts are at least stopped.

Will update when progress/costs etc....


----------

